# Would you lower your prices?



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

tgeb said:


> Hey, the man just got back from Vegas.....
> 
> keep it quiet.


hahahahahaha

Hey, with Day's money, he shouldn't be messing around with $100 hookers. He should be with the same call girls that the NY gov was banging. Hey, for $4,000/hr, that is a steal.

Only if I could get $4,000/hr for one of my hoes. :thumbup:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

rino1494 said:


> hahahahahaha
> 
> Hey, with Day's money, he shouldn't be messing around with $100 hookers. He should be with the same call girls that the NY gov was banging. Hey, for $4,000/hr, that is a steal.
> 
> Only if I could get $4,000/hr for one of my hoes. :thumbup:


Have you tried putting them in a set of fishnets and some high heels?:laughing:


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

dayexco said:


> what he's doing, is driving up and down the street looking for a hooker. stops by you, and you want $100. he's used you quite a bit, happy with results...but then he sees a hooker down the street holding up a sign offering her wares for $20...off he goes. problem is, that hooker can't get him off, or gives him a virus in the meantime that he has to chase down and get corrected/cured. most times, the "john" wants results, GOOD results. smart ones return.


How did you know I feel like a prostitute?:w00t: I've often said we're like whores in these buisnesses, but i dont think could have ever put it quite as eliquently as you Day.


----------



## gregj (Jul 31, 2006)

Vinny, maybe I'm reading too much into it but it sounds like maybe his business is struggling and going belly up. It might be worthwhile to ask him that question straight up. 

Whether he is or isn't shouldn't affect what you charge him but it might affect how you set up your payment schedule so you don't get caught in his problem.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Greg, I wish it were that easy. The fact is these guys are doing unbelievably well. Trust me, ive seen how they live. The 4 partners are doing increadibly good for what most people would think of as just landscapers.

And to some degree that makes it even more hard for me to deal with. They're making thier money but it seems like i shouldnt make mine. 

Anyway, like i said earlier, these arent the only contractors i do work for. And just today I closed 2 contracts from some of the other guys I do work for and my sales person closed on 2 fresh home owner jobs. Things like that restore my faith in my pricing and our reputation.:clap:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Good to hear Vinny. Like I stated before, this guy is only 10% of your work. You can make it up somewhere else if they are not willing to work with you.


----------

